# Solved: Trend Micro install problems in Vista



## MEETOO3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

I had installed Trend Micro Anti Virus. It worked great. Then got a good deal on Trend Micro Pc-cillin Internet Security 2007. Unisintalled the anti virus and installed internet security. From the onset the spyware scan worked but when it tried to use the antivirus scan this came up:
"Unable to start inspection because no files match your scan settings, or you have selected an empty target. Change the settings, or select another folder or drive to inspect"
I tried changing my settings a dozen times.

Then uninstalled all supplementary spyware, spybot, adaware 2007, and Windows Defender. I am still having the same problem. The company says don't uninstall it until we review your system settings.
Lord knows how long that will take.

Six month old HP Pavillion a1720n, Windows Vista Home Premium, 320 hard drive with 3 Gigs memory.

Thank You.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Are you trying to rightclick on a folder, and trying to scan, or is this the full hardrive scan that's having problems?

Have the company looked at your setting, as they may be able to see something straight away?

Are you logging in as the Admin on Vista, and do you have the latest version of the software?

Regards

eddie


----------



## MEETOO3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me Eddie, sorry it took so long.

My problem was that after it (Micro Trend PC-cillin Internet Security 2007) was installed it could not connect itself to its own security center on the Web to confirm its authencicity. Without that it would not do a virus scan. The error message said that I was either scanning an empty target or that my settings were wrong.

I finally called the company, and I wound up shuting down the internet data security section. Than section is a pain in the butt because every time a site is opened it usually tries to get you name or something out the computer. I was making exceptions for everything. I'm sure they update it at somepoint to better fit Vista.

Thanks again.

Eric


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I see now, Eric, thanks for explaining what it was. So, I assume that its not working, or have they authorised it for you manually, at Trend I mean?

eddie


----------



## MEETOO3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Eddie,

That's right, I have to do it manually instead of letting the program handle it automatically. It is quite the pain. It may have been because I put in quite a few items that I did not want to be dectected from the web. 

I am still tweaking it. Sometimes I get a web page and everything except on picture will show. Instead of the picture I see a message that says this will not display because of the settings on the web filtering.

Life was sooo much easier when I just used Spy Sweeper and AdAware 2007. But then again it is a trade-off between being easy and being safer.

Thanks, MEETOO3.


----------



## timeastwood (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm having exactly the same problem - what did you disable in Trend Micro to fix this??? Can you be specific?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That does sound like a pain, luckily I'm sticking with XP as long as possible. Gaming on Vista is hell 

If you want, you can mark this Solved using the Thread Tools at the top of this thread 

eddie


----------



## MEETOO3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Any time Eddie, it's been a pleasure. Until the next time, have a great day!


----------



## MEETOO3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, This is just a test to see if it goes thru, the real message will follow, thanks.


----------



## MEETOO3 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm back for a quick note. I had such a hard time with the Trend Micro Internet Security 2007 that I uninstalled it and replaced it with Norton Antivirus 2008 and Spy Sweeper(which I already had but it was not compatible with Micro). I like this Norton Antivirus 2008.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. I use AVP, now called Kaspersky:

http://www.kaspersky.com/kaspersky_anti-virus

eddie


----------

